# Colubrids > Pituophis >  Any good books on Pits?

## artgecko

The more I look into pits, the more I'm interested in them, but it seems that there isn't much info on care, morphs, etc. out there.  Do you guys know of a good book on them or a good information site?  

Thanks!

----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

There is a facebook group called Pituphis Enthusiasts that has some very helpful people. Also, the Colubrid Crazy group has some people that might be able to point you in the right direction.

----------

